
Why did the Washington Post get this woman fired? - Reedx
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/06/why-did-the-washington-post-get-this-woman-fired.html
======
9HZZRfNlpR
Can anyone explain where this getting fired culture of America comes from, do
people see work there as a privilege? It's difficult to understand, even
people that I despise still have a right to work in my eyes.

~~~
thedanbob
I think it’s mostly a result of how easy it is to fire people in much of the
US. Is costs many companies (especially big ones) almost nothing to just get
rid of a pariah and people know this, so “fire them” has become the easiest
way of punishing someone we don’t like. Most people don’t stop to think how
much that could ruin someone’s life, so they just go along with the ones who
_do_ want to ruin a person’s life.

~~~
Viliam1234
Also, most fans of "cancel culture" are university students, who don't have an
idea what it means to try to pay your mortgage and feed your family. For them
it's just a game. A cruel game, but kids often are cruel.

------
mcv
It's almost as if the Post wanted a reason to fire her and fabricated a reason
this way.

------
greenhatglack
Because journalists are parasites and need to burn.

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here. Maybe you don't owe journalists better, but you owe
this community better if you're posting to it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Edit: actually you've been breaking the site guidelines so consistently with
this account that we've banned it. Would you please not create accounts to
break HN's rules with?

